# Another mysterious death or 3 related to the Clintons



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Interesting how death follows the Clintons. I am sure that it is just coincidence. :armata_PDT_33:



> Shawn Lucas died on 2 August 2016. The audibly and understandably shaken employee stated that interest in the circumstances of Lucas' death had prompted a number of phone calls and other queries, but the company had not yet ascertained any details about Lucas' cause of death and were unable to confirm anything more than the fact he had passed away.
> 
> An unconfirmed report holds that Lucas was found lying on the bathroom floor by his girlfriend when she returned home on the evening of 2 August 2016. Paramedics responding to her 911 call found no signs of life.





> This follows the death of 27 year-old Democratic staffer Seth Conrad Rich who was murdered in Washington DC on July 8. The killer or killers appear to have taken nothing from their victim, leaving behind his wallet, watch and phone. Shortly after the killing, Redditors and social media users were pursuing a "lead" saying that Rich was en route to the FBI the morning of his murder, apparently intending to speak to special agents about an "ongoing court case" possibly involving the Clinton family.





> And on June 22, 2016, former UN official John Ashe "accidentally" crushed his own throat and died a week before he was scheduled to testify against the Clintons and Democrat Party.


ANOTHER MYSTERIOUS DEATH=> Activist and Sanders Supporter Who Served Papers to DNC on Fraud Case Found Dead


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My sense of outrage is saturated. I don't get surprised by news like this anymore. Isn't that horrible?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> My sense of outrage is saturated. I don't get surprised by news like this anymore. Isn't that horrible?


I feel you. Kind of like being Noah and knowing that the flood was on the way while others mocked.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Noah found redemption, however, . . . 

The whole Clinton clan could not get together and brain storm for 2 solid weeks and one of them even come up with a definition of the term.

IMHO

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> My sense of outrage is saturated. I don't get surprised by news like this anymore. Isn't that horrible?


That is how one becomes cynical ...... as he watches.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I hate to say this , but I think there is more to come . The Clintons have to cover there tracks someway .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The truely sad part is people want the Clintons in the White House because Trump is supposedly so offensive. He is not a murder or thief. But somehow the beast gets a pass on any and all transgressions because when your a democrat it's different.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

BREAKING: Prominent anti-Hillary Clinton Researcher, FOUND DEAD at 54!

Victor Thorn another one associated with the Clintons


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> The truely sad part is people want the Clintons in the White House because Trump is supposedly so offensive. He is not a murder or thief. But somehow the beast gets a pass on any and all transgressions because when your a democrat it's different.












Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Isn't it odd how those who oppose the Clinton's die in strange ways??


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Holy Crom, it's like the 90's again! People connected to, or coming out against the Clintons, are dropping lie flies!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Patriots MUST be ready. The time is coming....and soon.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More info on the Clinton related deaths.

Clinton Body Count or Left-Wing Conspiracy? Three With Ties to DNC Mysteriously Die - Rachel Alexander


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like Sheriff Clarke is getting behind the push for an investigation of the murder of a DNC staffer in July 2016. Can you say killed for knowing too much?

Twitter gets interesting when Sheriff Clarke notices family of murdered DNC staffer is looking for help | BizPac Review


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Umm, this count is OVER 100

http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt


----------



## Aidjohn (Apr 9, 2017)

This is very creepy


----------



## Aidjohn (Apr 9, 2017)

:tango_face_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Aidjohn said:


> :tango_face_smile:


:beat1:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Aidjohn said:


> :tango_face_smile:


Now, now Leonard.....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

No, No, No, Not people coming up dead associated with the DNC, Clinton's body count? no news there. Hey! Look everyone, there's Trump and the Russians, everybody look that way.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> BREAKING: New Report Suggests Seth Rich Murder Not Robbery, Possible "Hired Killer"


BREAKING: New Report Suggests Seth Rich Murder Not Robbery, Possible "Hired Killer"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notice old Bill anit been running his mouth much. betting Hilary warned him he might be next.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chalk another one up to the Clintons.....Is


> sudden onset and battle with a mental health issue


 code for two to the back of the head?



> Mystery Surrounds Sudden Death of Mega Donor To Hillary Clinton & Barack Obama





> Steve Mostyn, Democrat mega donor to Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton, died after "a *sudden onset and battle with a mental health issue*."
> 
> While the death appears to be suicide, the Mostyn family has yet to comment on what the cause of death is.


Mystery Surrounds Sudden Death of Mega Donor To Hillary Clinton & Barack Obama


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Must have been a cooking accident in the bathroom?.....



> Doctor Linked to Haiti and Mentioned in Wikileaks Clinton Email Is Found Dead &#8230; *After Stabbing Himself in the Chest*(?)


Doctor Linked to Haiti and Mentioned in Wikileaks Clinton Email Is Found Dead ... After Stabbing Himself in the Chest(?)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another Clinton related suicide.....



> Lobbyist Investigating Seth Rich Murder Is Shot Twice and Run Over by Car - Suspect in Custody


Lobbyist Investigating Seth Rich Murder Is Shot Twice and Run Over by Car - Suspect in Custody


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

We already know that Rich was killed at the orders of the Clintons and the DNC, but it should be interesting to see where this goes.



> Report: Witness Prepared to Identify Two Killers of Seth Rich


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/07/exclusive-report-witness-prepared-to-identify-two-killers-of-seth-rich/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> We already know that Rich was killed at the orders of the Clintons and the DNC, but it should be interesting to see where this goes.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/07/exclusive-report-witness-prepared-to-identify-two-killers-of-seth-rich/


if they actually think there's any truth in this witness claim - I wouldn't want to be anywhere close to him - they'll use anything including a tactical nuke to take him out


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

While I can not know if this is true by any means, I find it plausible.



> On Tuesday The Gateway Pundit reporter Alicia Powe went to the press conference and filed this report:
> 
> The "witness" did not appear at the event and called in instead.
> 
> ...


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/07/activists-sully-second-anniversary-of-seth-rich-murder-with-batsht-crazy-press-conference/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More info about a Clinton related suicide from last year....Suicide by plastic bag....



> GOP Activist Investigating Hillary Clinton's Lost Emails Found Dead - Apparent Suicide by Black Plastic Bag&#8230; BIG UPDATE!


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/08/gop-activist-investigating-hillary-clintons-lost-emails-found-dead-apparent-suicide-by-black-plastic-bag/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This certainly "smells" like another Clinton and deep state assisted murder to me.



> DNC lawyers say Joseph Mifsud, who set up Papadopoulos and had close ties to Russia, may be dead


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/09/dnc_lawyers_say_joseph_mifsud_who_set_up_papadopoulos_and_had_close_ties_to_russia_may_be_dead.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ever notice the Kennedy's Killed women and the Clinton's kill men ? Changing times.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trying to lay low and avoid getting knocked off by the Clinton Cartel and Deep State. Bet he will be eager to cooperate when the time is right.



> But a Swiss-German lawyer who has been described as a close friend and adviser of Mifsud's calls the allegation "nonsense."
> 
> "I'm in a better mood today. I got it from really good sources. They say that he is alive, that he has another identity, and that he is staying somewhere, at a nice place," Stephan Roh told The Daily Caller News Foundation on Sunday.
> 
> ...


https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/09/10/mysterious-professor-with-dirt-on-clinton-is-hiding-not-dead-says-close-friend-672883?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=BPR%20Email&utm_campaign=DMS


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another murder to add to the Clinton hit list.

BREAKING: Reporter Who Broke Clinton-Lynch Tarmac Story Found DEAD in His Apartment


----------

